# Hog huntin



## stihl sawing (Mar 6, 2014)

This would be fun, For some of you guys that don't have a problem with wild hogs, you may not understand why do this. those of you that do have a problem. you totally understand why.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 6, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> This would be fun, For some of you guys that don't have a problem with wild hogs, you may not understand why do this. those of you that do have a problem. you totally understand why.



They should be harvesting the meat and selling it to China!!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 6, 2014)

bigbadbob said:


> They should be harvesting the meat and selling it to China!!!!


Think those guys are paid to eradicate the hogs, probably up to the farmer what he wants to do with them.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 6, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Think those guys are paid to eradicate the hogs, probably up to the farmer what he wants to do with them.


I would like to have that job for a day.!!!!


----------



## hedge hog (Mar 11, 2014)

the state of KS. has this done once a year on the hogs coming up from OK kaw lake wildlife area.
I would wreck the chopper by not paying attention so they would be smart and let shoot
couldn't tell what they were shooting but the chopper that does KS runs a shotgun with buck shot then cleans up the wounded with a A.R.

I would like to try it a couple of times , looks funny than prairie doggin


----------



## griffonks (Mar 11, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> This would be fun, For some of you guys that don't have a problem with wild hogs, you may not understand why do this. those of you that do have a problem. you totally understand why.




I thought you said that "Guns are Bad"?


----------



## stillhunter (Mar 12, 2014)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## stillhunter (Mar 12, 2014)

Check out this beast...............http://www.wncn.com/story/24931790/conetoe-man-bags-500-pound-bertie-county-hog


----------



## olyman (Apr 5, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> This would be fun, For some of you guys that don't have a problem with wild hogs, you may not understand why do this. those of you that do have a problem. you totally understand why.



did you just read,,where tx is supposedly hiring nugent to come and kill hogs???


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Apr 27, 2014)

There is a group in Cali that finds feral pigs with RC drones. Then, hunts them with dogs. You can roast the harvested hogs on spits next door to the mosque of your choice.


----------



## olyman (Apr 29, 2014)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> There is a group in Cali that finds feral pigs with RC drones. Then, hunts them with dogs. You can roast the harvested hogs on spits next door to the mosque of your choice.


I like it!!!!!!


----------



## TheLazyBFarm (Apr 30, 2014)

bigbadbob said:


> They should be harvesting the meat and selling it to China!!!!



They do harvest wild hogs in TX, but they have to get to the processor alive and unharmed, not shot or injured. Hence, most wild hog meat sellers use either traps or dogs to capture them.

The purpose of the aerial killing is just that: kill as many as possible as fast as you can. Tourism/having fun is just a byproduct.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Apr 30, 2014)

There is no way that would ever get old!


----------



## Robert Riley (Jun 24, 2014)

Are there any hog hinters in s c that would be willing to take along a first timer hog hunter when the season comes in. I have been wanting to go I just don't know where to go.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 25, 2014)

Robert Riley said:


> Are there any hog hinters in s c that would be willing to take along a first timer hog hunter when the season comes in. I have been wanting to go I just don't know where to go.


If ya lived closer I would take you. we can hunt them year round.


----------



## Robert Riley (Jun 30, 2014)

Robert Riley said:


> Are there any hog hinters in s c that would be willing to take along a first timer hog hunter when the season comes in. I have been wanting to go I just don't know where to go.





stihl sawing said:


> If ya lived closer I would take you. we can hunt them year round.


 I appreciate that I wish I did live closer.


----------



## Robert Riley (Jun 30, 2014)

Robert Riley said:


> Are there any hog hinters in s c that would be willing to take along a first timer hog hunter when the season comes in. I have been wanting to go I just don't know where to go.





stillhunter said:


> Check out this beast...............http://www.wncn.com/story/24931790/conetoe-man-bags-500-pound-bertie-county-hog


 I have heard that we got some down here that size but I`ve never seen one. Good job hope the next one is bigger if thats possible.


----------



## Rudedog (Jun 30, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> If ya lived closer I would take you. we can hunt them year round.


I wish, but where the heck is "Across the bridge"?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 2, 2014)

Rudedog said:


> I wish, but where the heck is "Across the bridge"?


Arkysaw


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jul 8, 2014)

Beware of the progressive-statist thugs of the HSUS. The HSUS is working hard to ban hog hunting with dogs. Hog hunting with dogs is the only way to go.


----------



## Brettl (Oct 16, 2014)

They won't let us hunt them in Kansas at all and in some cases they deny that hogs have moved to far north. I know of one small population 1 hour or so north of the OK line.
Me and a buddy of mine are looking for a place in OK to hunt them. We are both bowhunters but I won't go without a sidearm.

I'll have to look up HSUS and see about this move against hunting hogs with dogs. In many parts of the country it's a tradition. I doubt any ban would change things in those parts of the country.


----------



## fubar2 (Oct 16, 2014)

Brettl said:


> They won't let us hunt them in Kansas at all and in some cases they deny that hogs have moved to far north. I know of one small population 1 hour or so north of the OK line.
> Me and a buddy of mine are looking for a place in OK to hunt them. We are both bowhunters but I won't go without a sidearm.



I'm curious what are they giving for a reason not to hunt them? Somebody is going to wake up and be knee deep in hogs soon.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Oct 16, 2014)

fubar2 said:


> I'm curious what are they giving for a reason not to hunt them? Somebody is going to wake up and be knee deep in hogs soon.



Kansas being influenced/intimidated by the emotion-racked AR wackos of PETA/HSUS?


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 16, 2014)

They better open the season on them soon or you will be covered with em, They reproduce very fast and destroy everything in their path. I will be muzzeloading for deer during the day and switch to hog huntin at night for the next week.


----------



## Brettl (Oct 16, 2014)

Who knows.. Meat in the freezer if I see a hog while I'm deer hunting though. Ive talked to people who live by the Kaw wildlife area close to the OK border and they kill hogs on the Kansas side and nobody gives them any trouble about it.


----------



## fubar2 (Oct 16, 2014)

Brettl said:


> They won't let us hunt them in Kansas at all and in some cases they deny that hogs have moved to far north. I know of one small population 1 hour or so north of the OK line.
> Me and a buddy of mine are looking for a place in OK to hunt them. We are both bowhunters but I won't go without a sidearm.
> 
> I'll have to look up HSUS and see about this move against hunting hogs with dogs. In many parts of the country it's a tradition. I doubt any ban would change things in those parts of the country.


In Ohio some years ago they changed some regulations on deer so I went and got a book on the hunting and trapping regs for that year, I own enough land that I don't need a license, I'm talking at least six or seven years ago and prob more than that. Anyhow at that time Ohio not only allowed hunting hogs but also encouraged it. Finally Ohio did something right and this was before I even know hogs were here. That is why Kansas not catches me so off guard.


----------



## knothole (Jan 29, 2015)

In the original vid, with chopper hunt, is there a "ground crew" that cleans up the wounded hogs? Those things must be really nasty when wounded.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 29, 2015)

Sometimes they go get the hogs for meat to give away, In Texas they are so bad, they let them lay for the yotes and buzzards sometimes.


----------



## noshow74 (Jan 29, 2015)

Robert Riley said:


> I appreciate that I wish I did live closer.



They can be hunted year round in Georgia as in no season or limit. I just don't have anywhere to go hunt lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brettl (Jan 29, 2015)

knothole said:


> In the original vid, with chopper hunt, is there a "ground crew" that cleans up the wounded hogs? Those things must be really nasty when wounded.



They're nasty not wounded! There should be somebody picking them up, both to put them out of suffering and save the meat. 

I don't know if the laws have changed here but in know there are are guys that hunt them anyway. If I see one in Kansas I won't hesitate to put an arrow in it.


----------



## knothole (Jan 29, 2015)

Brettl said:


> They're nasty not wounded! There should be somebody picking them up, both to put them out of suffering and save the meat.
> 
> I don't know if the laws have changed here but in know there are are guys that hunt them anyway. If I see one in Kansas I won't hesitate to put an arrow in it.


I've heard they are in PA too. I'd love to plug one.


----------



## Brettl (Jan 30, 2015)

They're all over. Very inconspicuous in some states(except for the damage they leave behind), but blatantly obtrusive and in your face in others. 

The Kaw Wildlife Area is in Southern Kansas. I spoke to an elder gentleman at a pawn shop in that are who had family living on the edge of Kaw. He said the hogs would raise hell after dark. They would then track em by sound and shoot em by spotlight. He told me they've never been bothered by authorities.

Some people don't know or believe they're in Kansas because they haven't seen em. We have mountain lions in Kansas and have had for decades but most don't believe it because they haven't seen them. On the other hand, people readily acknowledge that we have Bobcats, also very elusive, just because the state acknowledges them.


----------

